# Cars vandalized



## Stephen (Nov 28, 2004)

Fosters.com said:
			
		

> Hikers’ cars vandalized
> RANDOLPH, N.H. (AP) — Some hikers in New Hampshire’s White Mountains got an unpleasant surprise when they returned to their cars during the weekend.
> 
> Police saidy about a dozen and a half cars parked at trailheads were vandalized Friday night.
> ...


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 29, 2004)

Did they name trailheads?  They mention Pinkham but I have to think it was not at the Vistor Center as they is too much traffic, Rocky Branch IMO would be a good choice for vandals while 19 mile not too bad although very visible since it's right on the road.  (Good for smashing windows but not for looking through cars for goodies - While I admit to not being a teen angel, never did car windows)  

On the other side same with Lowe's & Appalachia but other trailhead lots not so visible, especially for trails in the Crescents or anything off Dolly Copp. 

It's very slow right now as the winter hikers are not out yet & the summer only crowd is indoors.  Only three people went up Ammo trail the Saturday before Thanksgiving & it was a pretty warm day without wind on the most popular trail up Washington from the West.  I stayed at Hiker's Paradise in Gorham & teh previous guest had been there a week earlier.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 29, 2004)

Article in Concord Monitor had a little more info, appears several cars vandalized at 19 mile including one of the regular contributors to the AMC bbs'  Authorities said that they usuaslly have more damage at the lots closer to the road, quick access/exit I guess being preferred to seclusion.


----------



## SilentCal (Nov 30, 2004)

It's unfortunate that it happens.   I always seem to catch myself checking out the car whenever I emerge from the woods.    I always try to hide stuff and try to park in a muddy spot so that hopefully the jerk won't want to wade through slop to try and get to the door.  It would be nice to see this person caught but it's not likely.   Pray I don't stumble by when your in my car.    A trekking pole makes a nasty slap........


----------



## skijay (Nov 30, 2004)

I had a sharp little surprise for anyone who attempted to steal the stereo out of my 92 VW Jetta.


----------



## rubber ducky (Nov 30, 2004)

i remember back in the day...  in South Africa, to twart car jackings, they had BMWs (and other vehicles) equipped with flamethrowers that shoot flames to the side, from  the underneath the dirver's and passenger side doors...

just a thought...


----------



## beswift (Dec 19, 2004)

*Theft*

There's one reason to lock your pitbull in your car.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 21, 2004)

latest news is that four people have been arrested in the break-ins & a couple more likely.  One of the AMC posters who had their car vandalized posted the infor on the AMC Hiker's Journal board.

As for Pit-bulls, after living next to two with less than great owners who let them roam & having one "greet" me at a Belknap trailhead, locked in the car is a great place for a pit bull, ask me about how high the windows should be in summer.... :idea:  :blink:  :-?


----------



## beswift (Dec 22, 2004)

*Security*

First of all, catching the culprits won't replace the glass.  The hikers might get their goods back, but the feeling of being violated (I know it) can't be reversed.  As to dogs, I found that response amusing.  There is this alarm company that was advertising on Info 690 out of Montreal last year.  It was for house alarms, but I think you could hook a car alarm up to emit some really offensive noise or announcements which could be activated only in situations like this.  It would be a shake-the-vehicle type of deal.  It may not prevent a broken window, but it may deter the thieves. :blink:


----------



## Stephen (Dec 22, 2004)

All we need are playstations:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,142117,00.html


----------



## beswift (Dec 22, 2004)

That's the idea.


----------

